# What do you think the "Miscellaneous Romance" section means on craigslist?



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Not sure if I am posting in the wrong section because i never get any response so just wondering what you think it means?


----------



## Roxxolid (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What do you think the "Miscellaneous Romance" section means on craigslist?*

The section of the CL postings where people who want to have an affair throw out their lines.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What do you think the "Miscellaneous Romance" section means on craigslist?*

Does CL have a helpline? If so, ask them. I'm curious too.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: What do you think the "Miscellaneous Romance" section means on craigslist?*



SMG15 said:


> Not sure if I am posting in the wrong section because i never get any response so just wondering what you think it means?


Presumably, you are advertising as a single man looking for a woman to have a fling with. Very few women would be interested in sex with a man they have not met (hence why prostitutes, male or female generally have only male customers). It would be possibly dangerous for them and any woman that desperate could get sex easily enough.


----------

